# Consejo para Automatizar Invernadero



## afizus (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola estoy buscando ayuda para automatizar un pequeño invernadero el uso no es comercial y por esta razon tengo la limitante de la inversion asi que decidi automatizarlo por mi cuenta ya que los precios softwares y desarrolladores estan fuera de mi alcance si alguien puede ayudarme a iniciar este proyecto se lo agradeceria. deseo hacer un sitema que lea y controle las siguientes variables.

Sensores:
Temperatura 
Humedad Relativa 
Luz 
Niveles de CO2 y Etileno
PH
Elementos disueltos en el Agua

Controles:
Selenoides para valvulas de Riego 
Valvulas de CO"
Ventiladores 
Desumidificadores.

NO tengo conocimeintos avanzados de informática asi que necesito que alguine me ayude a iniciar este proyecto 

le agradeceria  mucho su ayuda


----------



## thors (Jun 29, 2006)

es verdad todo ese control es muy costoso ¡¡ si es verdad que no es de uso comercial !!! 

te aconsejo que consigas algunos kit de medicion para los liquidos y para el riego , un programador de regadio domestico

chauu


----------



## Luis Felipe (Jun 30, 2006)

Yo he hecho sólo el controlador de luz para invernadero de flores tipo Pompon.
Este sólo prende una hilera de focos a la vez, y lo hice para controlar como máximo 8 hileras.
Lo hice con PIC18F442 donde se programan el número de hileras de focos (1 a 8), minutos para el cambio de luz de hilera, tiempo inicial para comenzar a encender y apagar hileras de focos, tiempo final y el reloj.

Si te interesa me escribes un correo.


----------



## jucaceledon (Mar 13, 2013)

Mira yo tambien estoy en esa, ya tengo el controlador de temperatura, el CO2, la humedad deberia ser igual aTemp, la duda que tengo es que he averiguado sobre el funcionamiento de los invernaderos y hablan de aire filtrado y humedo y otras cosas ve este link

http://www.infoagro.com/industria_auxiliar/control_climatico.htm


ante cualquier duda estamos hablando


juan carlos


----------



## jucaceledon (Mar 13, 2013)

ve esta pagina

http://www.olimex.cl/product_info.p...=Modulo_Sensor_de_Gas_CO2_(Dioxido_de_Carbono)


----------



## jucaceledon (Mar 13, 2013)

si, pero ando en busca de algo analogo para entrada,


para conseguirlo puedes hacerlo pay pal


----------

